# My little man, Monkee.



## Stephanee (Jan 12, 2014)

So I haven't introduced him formally, but here he is! Tis' Monkey or "(insert bad word) Rat"..As everyone else seems to call him in my house (,: 

He's the sweetest most loving little thing..aaand also the sneakiest, most mischievous, happy little criminal I've ever known. I swear he takes pride in his crimes.


----------



## Willow&Faith (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow, what a beautiful colour!


----------



## Stephanee (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks! He's got this weird blue-fawn thing going on lol!


----------



## shelbygrace97 (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh he is the cutest thing <3 Reminds me of my boys.


----------



## Stephanee (Jan 12, 2014)

Don't let that cute face fool you.. he's so bad! He unrolls all the toilet paper from every bathroom, he takes my toothbrush to his cage, he makes holes in all of our trash bags and yesterday he decided to rip open a huge bag of flour in the pantry! This is only like 5% of the terrible things he does daily!! But oh man do I love that little rodent.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

He is sooooo cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

He is Paisley 's male twin!!
View attachment 116482
this isn't a great pic of her, but they really do look alike... I showed monkee's pic to my friend , and she was like "when did u take that picture of paisley? "


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daddas1Punkin (Jan 24, 2014)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwe!


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

He is adorable


----------



## Stephanee (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks  Paisley is adorable!!


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

Stephanee said:


> Don't let that cute face fool you.. he's so bad! He unrolls all the toilet paper from every bathroom, he takes my toothbrush to his cage, he makes holes in all of our trash bags and yesterday he decided to rip open a huge bag of flour in the pantry! This is only like 5% of the terrible things he does daily!! But oh man do I love that little rodent.


I just died! He has free range of the house? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephanee (Jan 12, 2014)

Lol! Yeah he's all over the place, I only lock them up at night. They have access to their cage all day but only return to use the bathroom and take things they aren't supposed to take in there


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

Stephanee said:


> Lol! Yeah he's all over the place, I only lock them up at night. They have access to their cage all day but only return to use the bathroom and take things they aren't supposed to take in there


That's amazing! Dunno if I could ever do that...I'm too paranoid lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Stephanee said:


> Don't let that cute face fool you.. he's so bad! He unrolls all the toilet paper from every bathroom, he takes my toothbrush to his cage, he makes holes in all of our trash bags and yesterday he decided to rip open a huge bag of flour in the pantry! This is only like 5% of the terrible things he does daily!! But oh man do I love that little rodent.


LOL I so love rats. People who don't give them a chance will never learn just how hysterical and lovable they are.


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

SOOO CUTE! <3 and perfect name!


----------

